# Troy Cunningham, Taloga OK



## optimator (Dec 30, 2004)

Has anyone here had any dealings with this guy? If you know anything about him at all, please email me at [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Pretty vague. Maybe you should clarify or leave names off this bbs. For that matter who are YOU


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's being covered in the classifieds.


----------

